# Undervolten CPU resultiert in weniger Leistung bei Spielen



## iKimi22 (10. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin im Außendienst unterwegs und habe mir den MSI GP73 Leopard mit i7 8750H + GTX1070 gekauft.
Default läuft es sehr zufriedenstellend und wird ca. 85°C heiß.
Nun habe ich mich intensiv mit undervolting von der CPU+GPU mit Throttlestop sowie XTU beschäftigt.
Eigentlich gibt es abseits der Abstürze keine Nachteile...

Nunja mir brechen die FPS und die Framerate ein, was eigentlich gar nicht passieren sollte.
Hierbei ist es egal, ob ich nun mit -0.80mv bei der CPU+Cache teste oder auch mit -0.130mv.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GPU stock gelassen, die stört weniger von der Abwärme.

Nun sehe ich in CPU intensiven Spielen wie BeamNG direkt 50 FPS weniger.
Stock 165 FPS mit Grafik ultralow, UV nur noch 115 FPS. Es stockt mit UV auch spürbar.

Assassins Creed Origins läuft ohne UV smooth.
Mit UV habe ich vereinzelte Stocker drin.
Hier sind es dagegen nur 5-8 FPS weniger.
Selbe bei anderen Spielen.

Laut den Tools hält der seinen Boost bei 3,9Ghz länger als davor.
Speedshift läuft anstatt Speedstep.
Temps sinken mit UV um 6-8°C.

Kann man das irgendwie erklären?


----------



## Stueppi (11. November 2018)

Bei den Problemen wird dein UV einfach nicht stabil laufen. Musst wieder mehr Spannung geben.


----------



## iKimi22 (11. November 2018)

Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoller so ein Gerät austauschen zu lassen 
Habs noch ganz neu (erste Woche).
Sau schade und auf Dauer ja nachteilig.


----------



## EddyBaldon (11. November 2018)

Du drehst der CPU den Saft ab und wunderst dich, dass sie unwillig ist?


----------



## fotoman (11. November 2018)

iKimi22 schrieb:


> Wäre es dann nicht sinnvoller so ein Gerät austauschen zu lassen


Und mit welcher Begründung? Intel wird schon seinen Grund haben warum sie gewisse Spannungen vorgeben. Oder hast Du es mit der Zusage erworben, dass es sich Undervolten lässt? 

Wenn ich dann sowas lese


> Eigentlich gibt es abseits der Abstürze keine Nachteile...


dann wäre/ist mir exakt ein Absturtz schon zwei zuviel, auch bei einem rein privat genutzten Gerät. Im Außerndiest ist sowas ein absolutes NoGo.

Was dann FPS anders sein soll wie Framerate weisst Du hoffentlich. Interessanter wäre, ob die CPU mit UV bei rein CPU-intensiven Aufgaben (also ohne GPU) noch genauso schnell rechnet wie mt den von Intel vorgegebenen Werten? Mein i7-2600K hat das damals getan. Nach ein paar UV-bedingten Abstürzen (nach gut einem Jahr) war ich es aber leid und habe mich mit sowas nie wieder ernsthaft beschäftigt. Insb. nicht, wenn ich Leistung von meiner CPU erwarte.


----------



## pestioc (7. Mai 2019)

Ich hab ein Clevo mit der selben CPU und hab sie 0.3350 mw untervoltet das bringt sogar mehr Leistung weil die Cpu den Turbo nun über Stunden stabil hält auf 3.9 GHz anstelle von nur 3.2 GHz weil sie zu heiß wird und runter taktet das sind deine fps Einbrüche !


----------



## elementz (9. Mai 2019)

Habe meinen i7 7700HQ auf -0,130 offset core voltage und -0,120 core cache offset voltage.

Hat ca 18 grad im Schnitt gebracht und Leistung stieg leicht an.

Vorher taktete 1 Kern auf 3,8 GHZ und die restlichen nur auf ca 3.3 bis max 3,4.
Nun takten alle stabil auf Dauer auf ca 3,6.

Im Cinebench bringt das ca 10 Prozent mehr Leistung.

Schau mal mit HW Monitor wie die Kerne maximal takten.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Mai 2019)

Und meinen Prozessor bekomme ich unter Last auf 1,225v mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne, andere können mit dem selben Takt nicht unter 1,300v. Das hat einfach damit zu tun das jeder Prozessor anders ausfällt und der eine kann den selben Takt mit weniger Spannung halten und der andere halt nicht. Das ist auch kein Grund ein Prozessor auszutauschen da es hier ehe Probleme geben wird.

Denn der Prozessor wird Abdrücke von der Halterung und von den Pins haben und ein Händler kann den Prozessor nicht mehr als Neu verkaufen. In einem Fall letztens was ich auch dazu gelesen habe wurde dem Kunden deshalb 35% vom Neukauf abgezogen.


----------



## seahawk (9. Mai 2019)

Manche CPUs brauchen halt den Saft. 

Ich hoffe ja mal das es ein Tippfehler ist, denn -0,80mV verkraftet die CPU sicher nicht. Es müsste -0,080mV sein.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Mai 2019)

Habe ich auch gedacht, denn 800mv ist schon heftig und der Prozessor würde damit nicht laufen.


----------

